# Wanted: Small piece of 3M 1080 brushed black metallic vinyl



## Gatornail (Apr 11, 2017)

This is a long shot, but thought I would ask anyway . I need a small piece of 3M 1080 brushed black metallic vinyl to cover the middle of the cup holder modification I’m thinking of getting (the lukeasy one). Does anyone have a small piece that they’d be willing to mail to me? I can cover postage plus a bit for the piece, I just don’t want to buy a whole roll because of the waste factor


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

You could call a few wrapping shops in your area and see if any of them will sell or give you scraps? They'll just toss them out otherwise...


----------



## Slade037 (Mar 5, 2018)

No need to buy an entire roll. I've purchased from them many times before for interior wrap and chrome delete. Will be purchasing a whole roll from them for color change.

https://www.metrorestyling.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=3M-2080-BR212

12in x 12in for about $10


----------

